# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Free Lucid Dreaming Subliminal And Hypnotic Mp3's

## Eonnn

Hi Everyone, 

I&#39;ve decided to put all my lucid dreaming mp3&#39;s that i&#39;ve collected over the years into one big 100mb zip file to share with everyone. The zip file contains 4 hypnotic lucid dreaming MP3&#39;s, 2 subliminal lucid dreaming MP3&#39;s, and 1 induction MP3 to get you hypnotised. 

These are really good tracks to help attain lucidity, and they work like a charm. Enjoy&#33;  

Link: http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/135...dream-zip.html

----------


## lupo7

Thanks man, that is very kind of you.

----------


## Developer

Thanks   ::bowdown::  

When do I use these and what do they contain? I mean, what do they say like: You are dreaming etc etc?

----------


## Lord Toaster

:smiley:  How very nice of you. I&#39;m always looking for these things. I can never get them to play at the right volume, so that I can go back to sleep but can still hear it... any tips anyone?
Edit: OMG it&#39;s taking 3 hrs to download lol... ah well I got time  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

One quick question, are any of those pirated?  It is against forum rules to post pirated or copyrighted materials and can end in a ban.

If you suspect or know that to be the case, please voluntarily remove your link.

[EDIT] Downloading now for a look.

----------


## Eonnn

No i don&#39;t think any of them are copyrighted, you can&#39;t buy these anywhere, they can be obtained for free.

You can listen to any of the tracks anytime you have the chance, but if your doing the hypnotic ones then listen to induction.mp3 first to get you in a deep trance. 

There is one track called lucid_dreaming_induction.mp3 that is purely subliminal and repeats the words "i am dreaming" over and over... this one is good to listen to whilst falling asleep, especially if you can make it repeat.

I should probably mention that there&#39;s a couple of tracks called curseluciddreams.mp3 and curseluciddreams2.mp3... these are hypnotic ones that try to curse you with lucid dreaming for the rest of your life (LOL like thats a bad thing... hehe).

----------


## slayer

Has anyone tried these yet? Are you supposed to listen to these as you go to bed? Or what?

----------


## Eonnn

> Has anyone tried these yet? Are you supposed to listen to these as you go to bed? Or what?[/b]



The only one you can listen to as you go to bed is the one called lucid_dreaming_induction.mp3 because it is a subliminal one that repeats words like "i am dreaming"

all the others are hypnosis mp3&#39;s that you need to listen to during the day. I also threw in one called induction.mp3 which gets you into a deep trance like state of mind... this should be used before listening to any of the other hypnosis tracks.

----------


## Abra

Sounds good, especially the ones I&#39;m supposed to listen to during the day. I&#39;m downloading it now (it takes... Over an hour?&#33 :wink2: , and I&#39;ll post my results tomorrow. Thank you&#33;

----------


## Eonnn

> Sounds good, especially the ones I&#39;m supposed to listen to during the day. I&#39;m downloading it now (it takes... Over an hour?&#33, and I&#39;ll post my results tomorrow. Thank you&#33;[/b]



LOL you people must have dialup still or something.. it only takes me around a minute to download 100mb

----------


## void

Can you upload on another ftp?

like rapidshare?

----------


## dreammagick

> Hi Everyone, 
> 
> I&#39;ve decided to put all my lucid dreaming mp3&#39;s that i&#39;ve collected over the years into one big 100mb zip file to share with everyone. The zip file contains 4 hypnotic lucid dreaming MP3&#39;s, 2 subliminal lucid dreaming MP3&#39;s, and 1 induction MP3 to get you hypnotised. 
> 
> These are really good tracks to help attain lucidity, and they work like a charm. Enjoy&#33;  
> 
> Link: http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/135...dream-zip.html[/b]



Hey Eonn&#33;

These MP3&#39;s totally rock&#33;&#33; They dropped me right into a trance....in just a few minutes of listening I was definitely in a deeper alpha state and getting some hypnogagic imagery. 

I can&#39;t wait to see what happens when I listen to them all night long.

Gracias amigo&#33;
Juan

----------


## Abra

Out of the three audio techniques I&#39;ve used, this is the most effective. At least, it&#39;s the only one that gets me into a trance. I&#39;ve only listened to the induction and the first lucid suggestion one so far. Tonight I&#39;ll branch out to the others, eventually working my way up to the curse ones. I did not have a lucid dream last night, though the vividness of my dreams has picked up, along with recall.

----------


## Unicorn

Thanks Eonnn&#33; Very helpful...   ::D:

----------


## Eonnn

Glad to hear you guys like them... i will upload it to rapidshare now


EDIT: Rapidshare only lets you upload 100mb max, and this zip file is just over 100mb... any other ideas?

----------


## lupo7

> Glad to hear you guys like them... i will upload it to rapidshare now
> EDIT: Rapidshare only lets you upload 100mb max, and this zip file is just over 100mb... any other ideas?[/b]



You can split it in 2 zipped archive files with winrar or 7zip (7zip is freeware too). It&#39;s very easy.

----------


## shadowcx

nice ill try it today

----------


## tommo

FUCK&#33; I left my computer on last night to download this and i get on now and try to look at the archive and it only had one file, the lucid dreaming one and it says it is damaged.  Any ideas why?

----------


## tommo

Ok, I downloaded it twice, both were fucked.  Wanna upload it somewhere else or send it to me?

----------


## Eonnn

ok i changed it into 2 zip files and uploaded it to rapidshare:

LINK 1: http://rapidshare.com/files/25613504...dream.zip.html
LINK 2: http://rapidshare.com/files/25609903...ream2.zip.html

----------


## tommo

wow, great.  Thanks&#33; downloading heaps faster now aswell&#33;  10 mins for 90 MB rather then 1 hour for 100 MB.  That other place u uploaded it was SLOOOW.  thanx again&#33;  ::D:

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

100 MB??? Holy crap, I feel terrible for the people with dial-up.

----------


## tommo

fuck me dead, now I have to wait 117 minutes for the second file&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  God does not want me to Lucid lol&#33;  Too bad I don&#39;t believe in you mother fucka&#33;
I&#39;ll try a proxy....

----------


## tommo

I what? I LOVE PROXIES&#33;  Got this neat little program for Firefox while searching around for anonymous proxies&#33; If anyone wants it, i&#39;ll post it tomoro I CBF figuring out where I got it from now.  I&#39;m off to try these mp3&#39;s&#33;
PEACE&#33;

----------


## Oneironaught

Thanks, Eonnn, for the downloads. The files are all new to me, except for ranma&#39;s, which may have actually worked for me before.

----------


## FluBB

this looks cool... we will see how it goes

----------


## irishcream

tommo, it&#39;s really not necessary to swear so much in posts.

please try to refrain from it, other members are getting offended.

----------


## SillyRabbit

OMFG&#33; I listened to that one dudes voice and it was the curse mp3 one and im fuckign cursed now. Iv had shitty lucids every night now waking up amazingly groggy. It ffn sucks I cant even control my lucids. I can onyl watch. I can only watch me say the stuff and stuff.

----------


## FluBB

> tommo, it&#39;s really not necessary to swear so much in posts.
> 
> please try to refrain from it, other members are getting offended.[/b]



really? wow. well its not necessary i suppose... but man.. irishcream you proabably have the coolest avatar ever... pooh is a freakin g unit.

----------


## Eonnn

> OMFG&#33; I listened to that one dudes voice and it was the curse mp3 one and im fuckign cursed now. Iv had shitty lucids every night now waking up amazingly groggy. It ffn sucks I cant even control my lucids. I can onyl watch. I can only watch me say the stuff and stuff.[/b]



I did warn you about the curse ones... but your only cursed if you believe in curses.. its all in your mind

I got the curse ones from http://www.warpmymind.com so if you go there you can download an mp3 that gets rid of all and any curses but you have to register to download the mp3&#39;s there (registration is free).

----------


## tommo

> really? wow. well its not necessary i suppose... but man..[/b]



Ditto.  Other memebers were gettin offended? how do you know this?
I&#39;m sorry I was in a shit + excited mood.  I had a feeling someone would be like ????wtf????

OH btw, I had a few of these mp3&#39;s already lol, except the curse ones and one hypnosis one.
I&#39;m too scared to listen to the curses&#33;   ::?:

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Tsk tsk...


Thanks for the .mp3&#39;s Eonnn, I had a few but I can never keep them sorted out, kinda putting together my own CD for nighttime, I cut out the chime from Ministry&#39;s Rio Grande Blood intro & I leave that running on a 15 minute loop on the kids&#39;/house computer whenever I&#39;m here all day, everytime I hear it I RC. Now I just drop that chime in between mp3&#39;s for my "signal" & hopefully it lands on a 90 min. interval. Sadly I&#39;ve still yet to hear _anything_ in my dreams... but I&#39;ll keep on trying.

Here&#39;s the chime [attachment=478:chime.mp3] hope that works.

----------


## SillyRabbit

Ok Im really freaked out though. The dude sounds fine and not harmful at all sounds like a nice guy. BUT I fucking go under a trance in the first 2 minutes and get sp like u wouldn&#39;t believe. SP is so sweet though it feels like its only ur eyeballs can move.  I did not  lucid last night though. I fell asleep quite quickly though. I never evened listend to my mp3 lucid files. So iunno it probally is in my head but I do believe in hypnosis alot because its really cool when ur being hypnotized. So iunno the curse ones are fine I guess but I may have to remove it soon.

----------


## sandman72

Hey check this out.  Become part of a Global Lucid Dreaming Expereiment.

Largely due to [Removed.  Please read rules about advertising.  -Seeker] we are connected to people like you all over the world.

This makes it possible for us to unite dreamers and their amazing experiences 
across cultural, racial, and national borders.

The GLOBAL LUCID DREAMING EXPERIMENT contributes to this effort. 
As far as we can tell it is the first study of its kind.

Sign up to participate today and spread the word around the world&#33;

You&#39;ll receive the instructions you need for the experiment by email. Keep checking here for updated information and results.

----------


## Ænema

So I listened to the Mp3 with the British guy; Im guessing he&#39;s British but anyways, I became very relaxed during it.  I started dreaming and during one of the long pauses he has between his talking, I dreamt that I told one of my friends, "Hey, this file is over&#33;"  and I woke up....I will try again tonight.  Also, I used the Cursed Lucid mp3 the other night, but nothing happened.

----------


## Eonnn

Yeah the thing with hypnosis is that you need an open and suceptable mind.. it doesn&#39;t work for everyone.. people who are very logical in their thinking probably wont gain anything from it. The other thing is that it is very rare for anything to happen after one session of hypnosis. You need to listen to the hypnotic MP3&#39;s quite a few times before it takes effect.

So Silly Rabbit you wont be cursed from listening to the file just once.

----------


## Oneironaught

> So Silly Rabbit you wont be cursed from listening to the file just once.[/b]



Plus, I&#39;m getting the impression that the word "curse" was meant more tongue-in-cheek than anything. It&#39;s just a catchy way of presenting the session. And on top of that, if you seriously consider lucid dreaming a "curse" then you probably shouldn&#39;t be trying to dream lucidly to begin with.

I don&#39;t really like his usage of the word "obey" in the hypnosis but it&#39;s all laid out for you to listen to. If you are concerned with what suggestions might be there then listen to it. As long as you&#39;re not "participating" by relaxing and completely focusing then it won&#39;t affect you either way. As with the &#39;obey&#39;, it&#39;s just the way it&#39;s being presented; no harm is intended or resultant.

----------


## Eonnn

Hey Sandman72 I sent you a private message.. I would like to know more about that Global Lucid Dreaming Experiment.

----------


## "tomeeka"

> Hi Everyone, 
> 
> I&#39;ve decided to put all my lucid dreaming mp3&#39;s that i&#39;ve collected over the years into one big 100mb zip file to share with everyone. The zip file contains 4 hypnotic lucid dreaming MP3&#39;s, 2 subliminal lucid dreaming MP3&#39;s, and 1 induction MP3 to get you hypnotised. 
> 
> These are really good tracks to help attain lucidity, and they work like a charm. Enjoy&#33;  
> 
> Link: http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/135...dream-zip.html[/b]



SWEET&#33; I&#39;ll give it a whirl

----------


## bluefinger

I would be downloading this... but my connection is just really poor at the moment (broadband... which is running at dial-up speeds and is extra unreliable ftl). Why the fuck have I been locked into a such shoddy service? GAAHH&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## tommo

> I would be downloading this... but my connection is just really poor at the moment (broadband... which is running at dial-up speeds and is extra unreliable ftl).[/b]



OMG&#33; Same exact problem for me, are you with TPG?  I&#39;ve been with them for a while, first I had usual broadband (512k) then it wasn&#39;t good enough so we got 1.5MB, wasn&#39;t good enough either so now we are on 8000MB&#33;  It still runs the same, maybe a TINY bit better with the biggest emphasis on tiny.  It also is unreliable.... cuts out on average about 2-3 times a day.

----------


## bluefinger

> OMG&#33; Same exact problem for me, are you with TPG?  I&#39;ve been with them for a while, first I had usual broadband (512k) then it wasn&#39;t good enough so we got 1.5MB, wasn&#39;t good enough either so now we are on 8000MB&#33;  It still runs the same, maybe a TINY bit better with the biggest emphasis on tiny.  It also is unreliable.... cuts out on average about 2-3 times a day.[/b]



Nope... some networking provider for student accommodation called CableCom... not very good...

----------


## Eonnn

I&#39;ve got the 8000mbit connection as well with an ISP called Amnet.

Speeds of 800kb/sec download and 150kb/sec upload.

----------


## Swikity

I know it's an old thread, but whatever.
I got the first one, and it was nice.
Too bad rapidshare sucks  ::?:

----------


## Super_Kal

thanks for the bump swikity... I never would of found it without your help  :smiley:

----------


## tiddlywink101

Thanks, I hope they work for me

----------


## Man of Shred

are nay of my inductions on here? not that i mind.

----------


## Oneironaught

I recommend Ranma's first. It's worked for me several times  ::thumbup::   The second certainly has some good aspects as well.

----------


## Man of Shred

i have a near 40 minute one now as well. for improving memory and recall in everything... including dreams.

----------


## Sornaensis

Currently downloading.... i give rapidshare AND sharebigfile a 3 out of 10  ::thumbdown2::

----------


## TalkingHead

> Hi Everyone, 
> 
> I've decided to put all my lucid dreaming mp3's that i've collected over the years into one big 100mb zip file to share with everyone. The zip file contains 4 hypnotic lucid dreaming MP3's, 2 subliminal lucid dreaming MP3's, and 1 induction MP3 to get you hypnotised. 
> 
> These are really good tracks to help attain lucidity, and they work like a charm. Enjoy! 
> 
> Link: http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/135...dream-zip.html



 
Question.. I downloaded the files and they worked succesfully.  I also transferred them into Itunes where they also worked.  However, when I closed the box that showed the 7 files, they would no longer play in Itunes either.  And now I cannot figure out how to get the orginal box to come up.  Could anyone help me?

Thanks,
Tom

----------


## carcharoth

Hey , that sounds nice.
Thanks for sharing Eonn.
After SillyRabbit's reaction i wanna hear them even more  ::D:

----------


## blahaha

Wow this website sucks, I'm downloading at the awesome speed of 30.1 kb/s.





> God does not want me to Lucid lol! Too bad I don't believe in you mother fucka!



lol

----------


## TalkingHead

How is everyone storing these files.. can they be made a desktop icon?

----------


## TalkingHead

Ok so I'm still trying to make these files permanent on my computer.  Would extracting them do this?  I thought I tried that once and the files wouldn't play after this. 

Thanks for the help

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Oh, thanks a lot, now I got to find a way to get this onto my MP3 palyer and work and i'm set ^^

----------


## carcharoth

> Ok so I'm still trying to make these files permanent on my computer.  Would extracting them do this?  I thought I tried that once and the files wouldn't play after this. 
> 
> Thanks for the help



Yeah , they stay permanent , unless you press the button "open with" instead of "save file" ( firefox)  -dunno about IE :p. 
Then right click on it  and "extract here".

The link worked for me i downloaded it at 105kb ( my top speed)
Non of the files were corrupted.

----------


## Xanous

Hmmm.... I've tried the curse thing before. Nothing happened. The induction track is not hemi-sync is it? I want to use it with a my computer alarm clock and see if I can catch a REM cycle in the middle of the night. I'll post if I have results.

----------


## Xanous

Well, I set my alarm to wake me at 3:30 and the computer to play the induction at 4:00. It definitely had an effect on my dream. I did not know what I was hearing in the dream. I did hear the word lucid though I am not sure if he actually says lucid. In the dream I tried to find the source of the sound because it was annoying. I finally woke up and was a little creeped out for some reason. It only played for a maybe 2 minutes before I woke up but the dream felt longer. I am going to post this dream in my DJ.

----------


## Eonnn

None of them are hemi-sync.
The only hemi-sync stuff I have is just meditation music.

Xanous, those curse ones and the induction is hypnosis. Hypnosis doesn't work for everyone. Only people with a more open and susceptable mind, people who are more easily influenced and open to suggestion. If you are one of these people that can be hypnotised, then it should work but generally you will have to listen to it 3 or 4 times before it starts taking effect. I think the same probably applies to the subliminal ones too.

People who are very logical and close-minded, who believe science holds all the answers and that there is no god or no such thing as a soul, and that meditation doesn't do anything, are the kind of people it won't work on.

----------


## Xanous

> None of them are hemi-sync.
> 
> 
> People who are very logical and close-minded, who believe science holds all the answers and that there is no god or no such thing as a soul, and that meditation doesn't do anything, are the kind of people it won't work on.



I think I fall somewhere in the middle. Well I'm very logical yet spiritual. I have never been hypnotized so I don't know if I can be. I do know the curse thing does not work for me. Im just going to keep trying the induction and see what comes of it. Thanks.

----------


## Eonnn

another thing people should realise is that hypnotism is not like you see on TV, those people are frauds and actors, you cannot simply count backwards from ten and click your fingers then the other person is under their complete control. It doesn't work like that. When hypnotised you still have full control over yourself, can still hear your thoughts and what the hypnotist is saying, you still have free will, its just that your in a really deep meditative state. So if you practice meditation and are good at getting into a deep meditative state then that should help also.

----------


## Man of Shred

First of all Anyone can be hyptnotised. People go in and out of trance states all the time. T.V. for example. You can lose so many hours of the day watching it and it will seem like less time.

 Ever gotten home and someone says "Gee you look tired" and you go. "yeah i guess i kinda am". And maybe you weren't sleepy before but suddenly you are?

 hyptnotism is no different.

----------


## Barnsey

Should these files be played in a particular order?

----------


## Oneironaught

> Should these files be played in a particular order?



It's just a few different ones on the "same CD". I'd say to try them each out at least once or twice and find one or two you like and use them as you choose.

----------


## Eonnn

> First of all Anyone can be hyptnotised. People go in and out of trance states all the time. T.V. for example. You can lose so many hours of the day watching it and it will seem like less time.
> 
> Ever gotten home and someone says "Gee you look tired" and you go. "yeah i guess i kinda am". And maybe you weren't sleepy before but suddenly you are?
> 
> hyptnotism is no different.



hmm, well when i went to see a professional hypnotist once that's what he told me, that only some people can be hypnotised - only those with a more open and susceptable mind. So i dunno...

*Barnsey,* I would suggest listening to the induction.mp3 first, which will get you into the hypnotic state, then follow that up with curse1 and 2. The other mp3's however can be used separately by themselves whenever you like.

----------


## Man of Shred

Well, professionals aren't always the best. Read up on Milton Erickson, he had the ability to hyptnotise anyone.

 and you know how they came to the conclusion that only a certain percent can be hyptnotised? they used ONE induction on the same group of people. You can't use the same induction with everyone, because everyone is different.

----------


## Pirate

i dont  know what to click to download it! :Sad: 
help! :Confused:

----------


## Eonnn

> i dont know what to click to download it!
> help!



Here ya go...






> ok i changed it into 2 zip files and uploaded it to rapidshare:
> 
> LINK 1: http://rapidshare.com/files/25613504...dream.zip.html
> LINK 2: http://rapidshare.com/files/25609903...ream2.zip.html

----------


## Barnsey

Does anyone ever get it where when they are listening to something whilst falling asleep, you drift in and out of hearing the noise. But when you do hear it, it sounds so amplified. Scares the hell outta me :p. Worst was when I was falling asleep with X Files on the telly, Mulder's voice very loud.

----------


## Magical Dreamz

Have the MP3s worked for anyone yet?

----------


## Oneironaught

Yes. A few have worked for me in the past.

----------


## Kyhaar

I got a corrupted file for some reason that won';t let me open or extract anything from it. How do I fix this?

----------


## Eonnn

well its worked fine for everyone else so i don't know.

----------


## Kyhaar

I tried to get the second one and it worked. I only "opened it" and then extracted, instead of immiedietly saving the zipped folder. I will try again with the 80mb one.

EDIT: Success- my strategy worked. Wow- the voice is very relaxing.... deeper and deeper into a state of relaxation...

----------


## LDoneironaut

Thanks, those all work really well.

----------


## osiovie4life

Pleas, can any one tell me how to download this file from the site? I can only see brows...

----------


## Eonnn

Use the rapidshare links further down page 1. The link I originally posted no longer works.

I would update the first post but this thread is so old that it won't let me. Stupid DV.

Don't forget to click the thanks button please! I only have 3  :Sad:

----------


## Lynn

Thank you! It is something I will certianly try!

----------


## Erii

wow that was a HUGE bump!
I'm trying these tonight!!!!
so which ones do I listen to at which times?

----------


## Captain Frapo

Nice old bump. I'll be trying these out just to see what they're all about.

----------


## Erii

I can only get the 2nd one to download (or whichever is shorter)

----------


## Eonnn

they both download fine, just tried then.
just need to be aware that rapidshare only lets free users download one file at a time, and you have to wait a bit. I could upload them to somewhere else if needed... any suggestions?

as for which ones to listen to... listen to them all, all the time!  ::D:

----------


## Erii

When I tried downloading th long one, it said something about an ip adress? Then the other one was a zip file and wouldn't go into my iTunes library  :Sad:

----------


## Eonnn

lol you people really are quite computer illiterate.

the ip address thing if you had bother to read was telling you "your ip is already downloading something.. you need to wait till that one finishes before downloading something else"
and you cannot put a zip file into ITunes - when using zip files, anything in the zip file needs to be extracted to a separate folder first.

Not having a go at you just sayin'

----------


## Erii

Lol sorry calm down, I didn't have much time. But don't I have to download he winrar crap to extract it? Because I put th zip file in a different folder and they said something like cursing in the title? I can't remember and then it still wouldn't go in the iTunes library even when it was mp3 format

----------


## Eonnn

yeah you need to have winrar installed to extract files from a .rar file. A couple of the mp3's are called CurseLucidDreaming1 and 2.
I can't really help you that much without seeing exactly whats happening. Also, itunes is a very difficult program to deal with I absolutely hate it.

----------


## Erii

ok I got the first zip file with "curse lucid dreams" there was 2 of those, then on the next file it has 4.
can you please tell me what all of them are? one is titled "hypnosis" but what are the other 3? and what are the "curse lucids"?

----------


## Erii

ok are the curse lucid dreaming, just the voice the whole thing? do I listen to them as I go to bed? I currently can't get the larger file to work yet, but I will have to try tomorrow, can you just give me the info on which ones to listen to, and when? I apologize for all of the questions  :Sad:

----------


## Eonnn

I'm not really too sure, I haven't listened to them in ages and to be honest I should have named them properly. I believe the zip file with the induction and curse lucid ones is purely hypnosis only, intended to curse you with lucid dreams for the rest of your life. The other zip file, I believe 3 of them are hypnotic, and 1 is subliminal. Not really sure which is which, perhaps reading the first page might help.

----------


## Eonnn

hypnotic MP3's you need to set aside time to listen to, to get into a deep trance state. It can be any time you like really, and you could do it whilst falling asleep but its more effective if you actively listen to it and induce a deep trance state.

subliminal MP3's you can just listen to whenever, they work subliminally so you don't really need to pay any attention to whats being said, these are probably better to listen to when going to sleep. This would be the track which repeats the same words over and over again with ambient music saying "you are dreaming, you will realise you are dreaming"

----------


## Erii

> hypnotic MP3's you need to set aside time to listen to, to get into a deep trance state. It can be any time you like really, and you could do it whilst falling asleep but its more effective if you actively listen to it and induce a deep trance state.
> 
> subliminal MP3's you can just listen to whenever, they work subliminally so you don't really need to pay any attention to whats being said, these are probably better to listen to when going to sleep. This would be the track which repeats the same words over and over again with ambient music saying "you are dreaming, you will realise you are dreaming"



yesterday I laid down to listen to the CurseLucidDream ones and man they relaxed me. I fell asleep at the very end of it and I wasn't even tired to begin with.
so there is the one with ambient music and subliminal words, is that one named "induction" or something? I renamed the file and just want to make sure. Is that the one I listen to when I go to bed?

----------


## Eonnn

its called Lucid_Dream_Induction.mp3 thats the subliminal one.

----------


## Erii

> its called Lucid_Dream_Induction.mp3 thats the subliminal one.



isn't it just like "LucidRemix"?

----------


## Eonnn

whats that?

----------


## TuSaint

This was a huge bump lol, but I am glad it was. I am definitely giving these a shot tonight, thank you.

----------


## quietness

Thank you for sharing  :smiley:  I'll try them sometime today. I've been working with Lucid Dreaming and Astral Projection with minimal results so far.  :Sad:

----------


## corranhornchamp

this thread made me lol

----------


## jubjub629

I cant download? When i try it says: _A user name and password are being requested by http://www.sharebigfile.com. The site says: "My ruTorrent web site"_
Do I need to login to this sharebigfile site or someting?

----------


## LCB

Just scroll down a little bit on page one and you will see some rapidshare links. I used those.

I hope this subliminal thing works. I think hypnosis is a load of bull, but subliminal messages affect your subconscious, and God knows I love psychology.

----------


## timujin

Will all this stuff with subliminal messages work if English isn't my native language? I'm Russian and it takes quite an effort to speak and understand English, so I'm not sure that I will subconsciously understand these messages as you do.

----------


## Eonnn

timujin, you would have to know some english for it to work I'd say, the fact it is your 2nd language may actually make it work better.

I believe all the links are down at the moment if someone can suggest a good site I will upload them again.

----------


## anderj101

Please don't necro-post when the thread hasn't been alive in ~2 years.

 :lock:

----------

